# Disturbing talking animal movies



## lawsuite (Jan 18, 2009)

Last night I watched Felidae and Plague Dogs. Any recommendations?


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 18, 2009)

Lion King, that shit is whack


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2009)

What about that version of Animal Farm that had Kelsey Grammar.

That was pretty disturbing


----------



## Talvi (Jan 18, 2009)

Did you like Plague Dogs?


----------



## lawsuite (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions!
And yeah, Plague Dogs was beautiful. Not sure if "like" is the best word because it was pretty depressing, but if you haven't seen it I suggest you check it out on Youtube.


----------



## Frasque (Jan 18, 2009)

Watership Down, made by the same folks as Plague Dogs.


----------



## Talvi (Jan 18, 2009)

lawsuite said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> And yeah, Plague Dogs was beautiful. Not sure if "like" is the best word because it was pretty depressing, but if you haven't seen it I suggest you check it out on Youtube.


Yeah I feel exactly the same...I really "like" the movie but that word seems jarring in relation to it. It's a good experience, then  Well not "good" but...fuck it.


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Lion King, that shit is whack


Oh my god, i love you.
The lion king is the best (and kind of screwed up) movie i've seen. and i'm 17. I'm guessing that a bunch of you fellers are older than me and enjoy it, right? AMIRITE?!?!? EH? EH?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 20, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> Oh my god, i love you.
> The lion king is the best (and kind of screwed up) movie i've seen. and i'm 17. I'm guessing that a bunch of you fellers are older than me and enjoy it, right? AMIRITE?!?!? EH? EH?



I'm 18 and I watch that movie all the time.


When I was 4.


It's really just Hamlet and Kimba the White Lion mushed together.


I would also add any movie about talking dogs (live action) because that shit is always scary as hell.

Like Beverly Hills Chihuahua


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 20, 2009)

pom poko is quite good but disturbing since the tanukis (racoons in the dub version) look like care bears with balls when in anthro form and yet is still rated PG.
it also has one of those bitter sweet endings and is kind of a reality check about human devleopment and how nature got screwed

also unico, the first movie was awsome and the ending was epic but the demon freaked me out as kid...the sequal "unico and the island of magic" is rather crappy and as a kid left me confused and as an adult make me think WTF


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 20, 2009)

The Plaque Dogs is a pretty good movie. I also like the song. It's a shame the movie has been watered down since it's release.


----------



## lawsuite (Jan 20, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> pom poko is quite good but disturbing since the tanukis (racoons in the dub version) look like care bears with balls when in anthro form and yet is still rated PG.
> it also has one of those bitter sweet endings and is kind of a reality check about human devleopment and how nature got screwed
> 
> also unico, the first movie was awsome and the ending was epic but the demon freaked me out as kid...the sequal "unico and the island of magic" is rather crappy and as a kid left me confused and as an adult make me think WTF



Funny you should say that, as a friend at my school recently told me I should see pom poko. I'll definitely look into it!


----------



## lawsuite (Jan 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I would also add any movie about talking dogs (live action) because that shit is always scary as hell.
> 
> Like Beverly Hills Chihuahua



oh god that's not the kind of disturbing I was looking for D:


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 21, 2009)

has watership down been mentioned?
its a great movie and i love it to death...but it belongs here because it is animated and thus alluring to kids and is in the freaken kids section at the local rental store...
i saw it as a little kid and it both captivated and disturbed me as a little girl, its a very good but violent movie.


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 21, 2009)

oh god, wait, bridge to terbithia.
that movie was not what i expected and to have her freaken DROWN because the boy did not go with her that day and him be all regretfull was retarded, i wonder how many kids either had a bawfest or just got out and out bored after that part of the movie.

EDIT: whoops wrong thread >__< i thought this was the "disturbing and/or WTF movies"


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 21, 2009)

^Yeah, even the book Terbithia was quite downer. I think the movie trailer confused you.

On a related note - Lion King = Yay incest!


----------



## Skittle (Jan 21, 2009)

I loved Plague Dogs, depressing and such, yes but still a really good movie. Great example of not kid-friendly animation too.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 21, 2009)

Why does animation having mature themes require a "not kid-friendly" tag though?

Is it because of the "animation is for kids" way of thinking?


----------

